# Menzerna Power Finish P0203 ??



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi all, :wave:

has anyone used this stuff yet?? (Menzerna PO203)

I have ordered P085RD and Final finish P0106FA from CYC and I have taken delivery of This stuff instead of the P085RD.

The guys at CYC suggest that the new P0203 is the replacement for P085RD. Doing a few google searches suggest its a new AIO polish from Menzerna which has a similar cut to P083 and finishes close to their Final finish products.

I am just hoping this will have as much 'cut' as the intensive polish (PO85RD) that i ordered, otherwise is seems a bit of a pointless replacement??


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

PO203 is the new uber polish that is supposed to sit between PO85RD 3.0x and PO106FF in agressiveness, but still finish down as good as 106FF

I have some but am as yet to use it.

Does it have a little sticker on the bottom with PO203?


----------



## toods (Nov 2, 2008)

The way I read this thread is that there may be a little confusion between PO85RD and PO85RD 3.02.

PO85RD 3.02 is 'Intensive Polish' (plenty of cut)

PO85RD is 'Final Finish'

*Bill.*


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^^ Yes, as it was once mentioned to be the replacement for Intensive Polish PO85RD3.02. Not sure if it is or not, have been focussing on Meguiars' deveopments of late , but there was definitely this being said - not PO85RD Final Finish, but instead PO85RD*3.02*.

Rich at PB said that they got in wrongly labled PO85RD3.02 - has this on the bottle base, but Power Finish on the label, but was actually Intensive Polish in the bottle IIRC. Check the label on the base of the bottle and see if it really is PO85RD3.02 or PO203.

As Epoch says, I beleive this is meant to fall in between IP and FF, so not really be a replacement per se for them, though perhaps we will see the fall of other polishes from the range, will be interesting to see how it pans out and I would be interested to hear more


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Due to Menzernas will PO203S have the same cut as RD3.02, but .5 higher in gloss.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

This is what Power Finish is http://autogeek.net/menzerna-polish-po203.html

http://properautocare.com/mepofipo1.html

It is not a replacement for the Super Intensive Polish but more a AIO product very successful amongst detailers in the USA !

Mario


----------



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

*Wrong bottle??*

Cheers for the replies. As Epoch suggested, i just checked the base, and it is labelled as PO85RD 3.02 but has Power Finish on the bottle label. Looks like its the correct polish that I ordered, but in the wrong bottle, as stated by Dave..


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thought it could have been


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Right im confused already, i also have some of this but the label on teh bottom says its 3.02, so i was assuming the label changed?? i also have some of that new Menz the guys in US where raving about only had a little play with it but its pretty good.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

I think the new menz (PO203) is the one that polishe like IP but finishes down as well as FF so bit of a time saver...can be compared to the new megs which is 205

Sorry 3.02 is still just 3.02 but not the new one


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

With Menz stuff the small square label on the bottom is really the only one that tells you the correct information.

The big coloured labels on the recent batch of IP (PO 85 RD 3.02) have Power Finish on them, which is possibly a rebrand of the section that 3.02 will fall into, but is also the name given to the new polish PO203s

They do great polish and are not so good at fancy labels

What's in the bottle will be what's on the small sticker on the bottom.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats what i tend to do but im not really all that hot on all there codes etc even tho iv been using the stuff a couple of years LOL. im not to bothered about the bottle just the stuff in it


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

:lol: Yeah, Menz labelling... We have the confusion of Power Finish and Intensive POlish at present, and in the past (and we still have) two Final Finishes which looks completely the same apart from the little label on the bottom! I tend to write on the top of the bottle what the product is (code, as thats what I remember best) and ignore the side label.

Interesting the new Menz PO203 that polishes like IP and finishes like FF - regular and experienced users of IP will know just how well it can be made to finish down currently using the correct techniques. Indeed to the point where Final Finish can make little difference, even on a softer finish (we're talking by rotary here). So it seems just like a final finish has been brought out, only with a little more cut to it as well, guess the testing will prove for sure.

Menzerna has long been at the top of the game for me in terms of polishing technology and producing polishes that are nice to use, accessible cut and superb finishing abilities... Meguiars have caught up though with #205 and the more I use #205, the more I feel that the new abrasive technology in it has served to deliver just a little sharper finish than 85RD... I reckon it will become, to me atleast, the new ultra-finishing polish yet it has notable cut as well. Menzerna would do well to aim at this product to regain its supremacy in my eyes.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Menzerna laballing has always been on the poor side in terms of clarity and cut levels, etc, and now the confusion has extended to the last batch of RD3.02 being mislabelled as Power Finish instead of Intensive Polish. To set the record straight...

RD3.02 is Intensive Polish, and will remain unchanged for the time being.

PO203S is the new one step product that cuts less than RD3.02 but more than 106FA - its tradename is Power Finish. We've had it on test for months, and it's ace - great cut, but finishes better than 106FA (106FF is an older version of 106FA that is no longer available).

106FA is the coarser version of Final Finish; we will cease stocking this soon once we take delivery of our first batch of PO203S, as in our opinion it has been made obselete by the latter.

PO85RD/RE - these are the finest versions of Final Finish. 85RD is what we all currently stock in the UK, but we have been testing 85RE recently, as it has a touch more lubrication to it which makes it better suited to detailing needs. It is likely we may switch to stocking 85RE instead of 85RD in a few months time.

Hope that clarifies!

:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> :lol: Yeah, Menz labelling... We have the confusion of Power Finish and Intensive POlish at present, and in the past (and we still have) two Final Finishes which looks completely the same apart from the little label on the bottom! I tend to write on the top of the bottle what the product is (code, as thats what I remember best) and ignore the side label.
> 
> Interesting the new Menz PO203 that polishes like IP and finishes like FF - regular and experienced users of IP will know just how well it can be made to finish down currently using the correct techniques. Indeed to the point where Final Finish can make little difference, even on a softer finish (we're talking by rotary here). So it seems just like a final finish has been brought out, only with a little more cut to it as well, guess the testing will prove for sure.
> 
> Menzerna has long been at the top of the game for me in terms of polishing technology and producing polishes that are nice to use, accessible cut and superb finishing abilities... Meguiars have caught up though with #205 and the more I use #205, the more I feel that the new abrasive technology in it has served to deliver just a little sharper finish than 85RD... I reckon it will become, to me atleast, the new ultra-finishing polish yet it has notable cut as well. Menzerna would do well to aim at this product to regain its supremacy in my eyes.


I can't wait to try #205 Dave as these staements mean a lot

85RD was way ahead of the others on the gloss gauge when we played (Even 106ff). And I'd still argue the dfifference may not be directly seen by the naked eye, it will however make some difference.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I can't wait to try #205 Dave as these staements mean a lot
> 
> 85RD was way ahead of the others on the gloss gauge when we played (Even 106ff). And I'd still argue the dfifference may not be directly seen by the naked eye, it will however make some difference.


I think you'll really appreciate the #205 

85RD has long been my goto finishing polish for end of details if I have had the need to use something more than #80 or 106FA - its something that only on softer finishes will you really tenably notice a difference in the finishing and you'd be looking hard, but that the difference is there on soft finishes still means a heck of a lot when you are chasing "perfection"  It was on the Toyota that I saw the biggest difference between #205 and 85RD, as it has a fairly loose looking flake and it was easier to see defined after the use of #205 than 85RD - without a gloss meter, this is the best way O have of judging clairty. The tighter flaked Astra was less obvious to see the difference on, the harder finish of the Volvo it was also less obvious to see any tenable difference. But that said, that I have seen a difference to me at least using my techniques, makes me keen to see #205 enter service with me in my detailing as it shows superb promise.

Would be very interested to know your thoughts on this, John as different eyes may reveal different results, and I know you have a keen eye for machine finishing and also waxes. If I hadn't exhausted my little sample bottle of it, I'd send it down to you but alas, I've emptied it  ... was enjoying using it tho! :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Menzerna laballing has always been on the poor side in terms of clarity and cut levels, etc, and now the confusion has extended to the last batch of RD3.02 being mislabelled as Power Finish instead of Intensive Polish. To set the record straight...
> 
> RD3.02 is Intensive Polish, and will remain unchanged for the time being.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and very interesting - nice to see your thoughts on the new polishing products.

Where would you gauge the cut of PO203? I ask, as if it renders 106FA obselete I would hazard a guess the cut must be close to it - if notably more, then paint removal on a softer finish would be more with it when perhaps not necessary and thus 106FA would still be justified? My thoughts at least, but if the cuts are closer and the finish is better than 106FA then it will certainly be a case of cheerio to 106FA! In my own selection of polishes I have in the unit, I like to keep fairly "evenly spaced" cuts so that I dont need to venture too high if I dont need to, if that makes sense.

85RE sounds interesting - a little more lube which would help I think especially newer machine polishers to achieving the maximum possible from the finishing polish. A "perfect" set is not as easy as one might think to achieve in that you wish to balance when the polish "dies" (as in gets to the end of the lube's feasible work time) with the full break down of the abrasives... 85RD once you've honed it, this is definitely achievable and for this reason it works superbly but while learning it you canhave a situation where it dies before being fully worked and so the little extra lube would help with this. #205 achieves this balance best of all in my experience (and in my technique, as this will differ from detailer to detailer), its faster working and the lube does "die" quicker than #80 for example but is well timed in that the polish achieves a superb clarity fairly quickly and in time with it reaching the end of its work time - I wonder if 85RE will see Menzerna back to matching Meguiars on this front.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Just for example's sake, if RD3.02 is 10/10 (10 being max) and 106FA is 5/10 I'd put 203S in the 6-7/10 categories (depending on pad choice). I've never really liked 106FA/FF on soft paints due to the tendancy it has to cause bad micromarring in inexperienced hands, so for us Final Polish II covers the soft paint requirement perfectly, hence allowing 106FA to become obselete once 203S finally becomes available. I think 203S will be the product of choice for hard paint minor corrections for us in the future, while RD3.02+85RD will stil be the way to go for major hard paint corrections. The old school IP and FPII will remain our go to products for all soft paint work...

I'm looking forward to testing #205 asap, as well as a new Gloss It finishing polish designed primarily for rotary use. If Megs have finally upped their game with #105 and #205 that will be a good thing as they have been on the back foot for too long now. We need to do more testing with 85RE, but results so far suggest greater ease of use but no difference in finish quality.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Some interesting talk here guys even if it is a bit hard to keep track of all these products codes. 

Look forward to trying some of the new Megs and Menz polishes - any ideas when they will hit the shelves?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I have been using RE5 for over 3 years and it´s a very nice finishing polish. I have never tried the PO203S, but I am waiting for some samples. But Menzerna told me PO203S have the same cut as RE3.02, so with their explantation, RD3.02 would be obsolete, not PO106FA. But since I never had tested it, I can´t tell if this is right.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The plot thickens... :lol:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I must say that I prefere PO203S over RD3.02.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Porta said:


> I must say that I prefere PO203S over RD3.02.


ditto, done a few cars with it, and it works well on medium hardness paint to create a one step machine stage, very good stuff.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Works superb on harder clears with a wool pad. Did not leave any buffer trails, this after IPA and panel wipe. Followed up with super finish and got a very glossy surface.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can buy this from thanks


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Most traders on here are now stocking the new menz polish.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

203S I have been working with for some time now and it does offer a good degree of cut and finishing ability which makes it an ideal polish for a single-stage machine polish on a polishing foam... Ultimately, for me, it didn'd add to the outright range of cuts I have to play with, but rather offered a single stage where before I would have used two.



buff not enuf said:


> Does anyone know where i can buy this from thanks


Polished Bliss and Elite Car Care to name but two


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Dave. 

Out of interest how does it compare to Megs 205 in terms of cut and finish? Does it take the same amount of time to break down on average?

Also how does it compare to Menz 106FA in terms of cut and finish in your opinion? I have read all the gumf on it but just interested in experience.

I have a sample of Megs 205 to try soon, and am tempted to get a smaller bottle of 203S...

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks for sharing Dave.
> 
> Out of interest how does it compare to Megs 205 in terms of cut and finish? Does it take the same amount of time to break down on average?
> 
> ...


For me, 203S cuts a little more than Megs 205 but it doesn't finish down quite as sharply on soft paint types (my Knighthawk Black and Grey Toyota panels...). The difference is small but there to the naked eye for me. This is to be expected though, as 205 for me finishes every bit as sharp if not slightly more so than 85RD from Menzerna, so that 203S isn't quite as sharp on soft paints is not surprising.

Megs 205 also has a faster working time than 203S.

Compared to 106FA, 203S has more cut (not hugely in my experience of it, but notably more) and if anything I find it an intermediary between 106FA and 85RD3.02 (rather than being very close to the IP as some have said, but this is just my experience of it). Finish is, as far as my eye can make out, the same between 106FA and 203S.

All based on my own testing of the products.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> For me, 203S cuts a little more than Megs 205 but it doesn't finish down quite as sharply on soft paint types (my Knighthawk Black and Grey Toyota panels...). The difference is small but there to the naked eye for me. This is to be expected though, as 205 for me finishes every bit as sharp if not slightly more so than 85RD from Menzerna, so that 203S isn't quite as sharp on soft paints is not surprising.
> 
> Megs 205 also has a faster working time than 203S.
> 
> ...


Your findings are pretty much exactly the same as mine Dave. I find 203S still doesnt cut as much as 3.02 but that's fine with me as you dont really need 3.02 levels of cut for the job it was designed to do. It's one of my most commonly used polishes at the moment along with the Gloss-It's but that's mainly due to the amount of sticky porsches we've had in 

I've also been playing with Megs 205 - It's a really good polish on first impressions but I still prefer the Menzerna range, but that's personal preference really as I've always prefered Menz to Megs and I find it's usually one or the other with most people


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> For me, 203S cuts a little more than Megs 205 but it doesn't finish down quite as sharply on soft paint types (my Knighthawk Black and Grey Toyota panels...). The difference is small but there to the naked eye for me. This is to be expected though, as 205 for me finishes every bit as sharp if not slightly more so than 85RD from Menzerna, so that 203S isn't quite as sharp on soft paints is not surprising.
> 
> Megs 205 also has a faster working time than 203S.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. You say the Menz doesn't finish down as well on softer paints but what about harder paints?


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I was using a lot of Meg's products last year M80, M83 and M105 but this year i thought i would try the finishing products from Menz as the cutting compounds are only good for use in a stable air temp. When you are mobile you need to be able to cope with the weather.

I bought final finish 85rd and was using it with 3m pads and was very happy with the gloss it gave. But not enough to cope with deeper marks on harder paint.

I then bought a bottle of 203 and the full range of Menzerna pads as i was doing a solid black Audi A6 on Monday and was wanting something with more cut. I also wanted to add the pads to my collection as i am finding the more pads in your collection the better you can tackle job's.

I tried the 3m pad with 203 but it wasn't doing it for me. Then i had a shot of the menz orange polishing pad.:thumb: Oh i do like that pad nice how it cuts and works the polish well. Then onto the 85RD with the blue 3m pad :buffer::buffer:. Perfect.

I can't wait to go over my VW transporter van with it but i just can't find the time

Anyway a couple of pics for you guy's. Not great pictures as it kept raining and then stopping and then raining again.


















When will 3m bring out a 75mm backing pad for the rotary like the big one. That would be ace.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Cant really say the after shots above are much use mate as they aren't in direct sun light like the first defect shot was


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks for that. You say the Menz doesn't finish down as well on softer paints but what about harder paints?


Harder paints are less sensitive to the abrasives and differences in finishes are always much more difficult to pick out on them as many more polishes will finish down very well on them... I've only compared 205 and 203S on one hard panel thus far, so not a huge amount to go on yet, but I found 203S cut the best and there was no tenable difference in the finish between them.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for that - may get some 203S then to try...


----------

